# CPT code for Loose bony body from ankle



## coders_rock! (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know the CPT code for removal of a loose bony body from the side of the ankle?

Thanks


----------



## amyjph (Feb 27, 2014)

If an arthrotomy is being performed it is:  
27620  
Arthrotomy, ankle, with joint exploration, with or without biopsy, with or without* removal of loose or foreign body *


----------



## coders_rock! (Mar 3, 2014)

The doctor disagree with this code and stated, "bone was removed from outside the joint."


----------



## amyjph (Mar 4, 2014)

Right, like I said, "if" arthrotomy was performed.  Would need more information to choose a code.


----------



## coders_rock! (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Amy, I have sent you a private message, can you please check it and let me know thoughts? It's relatively short (6 lines). I appreciate your help.


----------

